
Passbook: Not the Product It Could've Been - iProject
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/10/27/why-i-want-to-strangle-everyone-involved-with-passbook/
======
pedalpete
I'd say this would be a fair criticism of a v2 or v3 product, but at v1, I
think we can give either starbucks or apple a pass on not having this
integration worked out.

I would expect that the user would reload the card with passbook, if that is
the method of payment, rather than the stores app, but not being a passbook
user (I barely use iOS), maybe I'm missing something.

